# Onibag - new parcel delivery startup



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

Onibag is launching a pilot to deliver parcels in California, Nevada, and Arizona.

What is Onibag? Onibag is a public transportation parcel shipping startup, allowing everybody to become neighborhood's mailman! First and last mile delivery performed by ride-sharing drivers, intercity freight provided by Greyhound Bus Lines and Amtrak railroads. We are Uberish FedEx shortly speaking.

Delivery windows are at least two hours, so you can gather multiple packages in your area, and then go drop them off.

The delivery process is very simple: 
1) you receive a pick up request;
2) Drive to a location;
3) Receive a package from the sender (usually not heavier than 5 lbs); 
4) Drive to a drop off location (3-7 miles)

Benefits: 
- Flexible pick up and drop off schedule allows ride-sharing drivers to make extra 50-100 dollars a day; 
- Convenient parking - the majority of Obibag clients are businesses with a parking lot in the front;
- Guaranteed $1 per mile for shipment. Average earnings are $1.25 -$1.33 per mile per delivery;
- No take-out food deliveries;
- No extra riders in your vehicle telling you how to drive, where to park and how to live.

For everybody who wants to make extra money from ride-sharing, please join Onibag team of drivers here: www.postman.today

Drivers from CA, NV, AZ will be able to start within a few weeks. Drivers from other states by the end of this year.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Do you have a time frame for southern New Mexico?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sounds great let me know when you get to Texas


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> Do you have a time frame for southern New Mexico?





nighthawk398 said:


> Sounds great let me know when you get to Texas


Texas, as well as New Mexico, is scheduled for Aug 2017. Your can sign up and leave your info to get early access at www.postman.today
Thank you for your interest!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Can you post the site again it's not working


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Can you post the site again it's not working


Yes, sure here is the link postman.today


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

so the pick up/delivery start or end at Greyhound or Amtrak?


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> so the pick up/delivery start or end at Greyhound or Amtrak?


First-mile pick up - from business to Greyhound/Amtrak station
Last mile delivery - from stations to the recipient door


----------



## X Drive LV (Sep 4, 2016)

No offense meant, but do you have any other resources for us to see? The page you're linking us to seems like a public platform. A potentially random page asking for everything needed to get into our driver apps with other services is a bit weary with all the folks that have been getting their pay stolen with cellphone scams.

I'm not saying you would do that, but can you provide a little more "credibility" beyond a "Sponsor" badge?

Thank you.


nickroman87 said:


> Onibag is launching a pilot to deliver parcels in California, Nevada, and Arizona.
> 
> What is Onibag? Onibag is a public transportation parcel shipping startup, allowing everybody to become neighborhood's mailman! First and last mile delivery performed by ride-sharing drivers, intercity freight provided by Greyhound Bus Lines and Amtrak railroads. We are Uberish FedEx shortly speaking.
> 
> ...


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

They have a website: http://onibag.com/


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

X Drive LV said:


> No offense meant, but do you have any other resources for us to see? The page you're linking us to seems like a public platform. A potentially random page asking for everything needed to get into our driver apps with other services is a bit weary with all the folks that have been getting their pay stolen with cellphone scams.
> 
> I'm not saying you would do that, but can you provide a little more "credibility" beyond a "Sponsor" badge?
> 
> Thank you.


You are absolutely right! Today there are so many scammers. Please visit our website at www.onibag.com to learn more.

Also, Onibag registration information can be found in California Secretary of State Business Search Directory at https://businesssearch.sos.ca.gov/ by Entity number C3806837 or by name ONIBAG INC.


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

X Drive LV said:


> No offense meant, but do you have any other resources for us to see? The page you're linking us to seems like a public platform. A potentially random page asking for everything needed to get into our driver apps with other services is a bit weary with all the folks that have been getting their pay stolen with cellphone scams.
> 
> I'm not saying you would do that, but can you provide a little more "credibility" beyond a "Sponsor" badge?
> 
> Thank you.


Forgot to mention Onibag social media and other profiles:
Twitter - https://twitter.com/onibagapp
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/onibagapp/
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/onibagapp/
LinkedIn - https://www.linkedin.com/company/onibag-com
Cruchbase - https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/onibag-app#/entity
AngelList - https://angel.co/onibag


----------



## X Drive LV (Sep 4, 2016)

nickroman87 Thanks for that information. And I saw a link on your official website to the same questionnaire.

I'll give it a try.

From the questions you ask, is it likely to be accepted without a trailer hitch or social media accounts? What's the average mileage you see your drivers receiving in a delivery block?


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

X Drive LV said:


> nickroman87 Thanks for that information. And I saw a link on your official website to the same questionnaire.
> 
> I'll give it a try.
> 
> From the questions you ask, is it likely to be accepted without a trailer hitch or social media accounts? What's the average mileage you see your drivers receiving in a delivery block?


Great question! Social Media account is preferable. The trailer hitch isn't important, we just gather information if applicants have it.
Most of our current drivers work for Uber/Lyft and deliver Onibag parcels along the way since delivery windows are two hours minimum. They put around 100-120 miles doing ride-sharing and additional 20-30 miles to deliver Onibag shipments. We have drivers with vans. They only do deliveries. Mileage is around 60-80 per day.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I didn't think SM would be important. I just gave my twitter handle, as I rarely use FB. Should I reapply and add my FB?


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

Any social profile works. Thank you!


----------



## kojobarnor (Jun 26, 2016)

so i received an email from you guys today asking for my pic of driving licence, kind of phone i use and my cell number . what next.


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

kojobarnor said:


> so i received an email from you guys today asking for my pic of driving licence, kind of phone i use and my cell number . what next.


As soon as we receive the information requested above, we will be able to complete your background check and mark your profile as verified.


----------

